# New Slingshot Book Review!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got home from work yesterday and in the mail was a brand new book on slingshots written by Jack Koehler! It's called "All About Slingshots".

I could not put it down until it was finished. Jack has a nice easy style of writing and explaining things.

This book has some of the regular information but then it also has a nice section on aiming and sighting slingshots and other useful information.

Our sport is in it's glory right now, with all kinds slingshots and shooters, forums, videos, tournaments and many new comers to the sport.

A great time for a well written book on slingshots!

This is Jack's second book on slingshots and it is a great read. I highly recommend it.

You can get a copy on Jack's web site" SuperShooting.com" and I think Nathan is carrying it also at "Simple-Shot Shooting Sports"

I think it is on the other main book sites like Amazon also.

Price is $16.95 and like I said-great read and a must for the slingshot shooter whether old timer or first timer!

Check it out! Well done Jack!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the news and review.

Glad you came back from fishing in time to pick up your mail!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info Gary.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Just read his other one, SLINGSHOT SHOOTING. I'll be sure to grab a copy of his latest.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Gary,

Ill have to check this one out. I enjoyed Jacks first Slingshot book.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Gary for the hint. However, I wonder if there are new aspects in this one compared to Koehlers former book "slingshot shooting" back in 2005. Is it worth the buy if I already have read his first one?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a good read George and it does have more info ( especially ) on aiming-sighting a slingshot. Worth it? I would say oh yeah!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Gary!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

One of the first things I did getting started just a few months ago was order Jack's Alley Cat Slingshot and both books. The other one is called Slingshot Shooting. Both can be found on eBay.


----------

